# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  random thoughts on being an entrepreneur

## duncan drennan

Hugh Macleod of www.gapingvoid.com has shared his thoughts on entrepreneurship - here is the list,




> 1. Everything takes three times longer than it should. Especially the money part.
> 
> 2. The best way to get approval is not to need it.
> 
> 3. People want what they canÃ¢â¬â¢t have. In fact, thatÃ¢â¬â¢s pretty much all they do want.
> 
> 4. Once you become an entrepreneur, you find the company of non-entrepreneurs a lot harder to be around. YouÃ¢â¬â¢ve seen things they havenÃ¢â¬â¢t; the wavelengths alter, itÃ¢â¬â¢s that simple.
> 
> 5. In a world of over-supply and commodification, you are no longer paid to supply. YouÃ¢â¬â¢re being paid to deliver something else. What that is exactly, is not always obvious.
> ...


Maybe another one to add concerning money is that entrepreneurship is no panacea for financial woes.

*What would you add to the list?*

----------


## Dave A

People think success as an entrepreneur relates to activity. It is more a function of one's state of mind.

----------


## Graeme

1. _Everything_ is a state of mind.

2. It's quicker and easier to ask for forgiveness than to apply for permission.

----------


## Dave A

You need to become familiar with the word *whilst*. You'll always be waiting for _something_ to happen. This doesn't stop you from working on the next something whilst you're waiting. In fact, the more somethings you've got queued up to land, the better. Some things just don't _ever_ happen. 

If *whilst* hurts your *focus*, you're probably focused on the wrong thing.

----------


## duncan drennan

> 2. It's quicker and easier to ask for forgiveness than to apply for permission.


Is it _really_? I have my suspicions about this one, but it depends what you apply it to.

----------


## Dave A

I keep coming back and rereading this thread. The "random thoughts" here have been quietly percolating in my head for the last couple of days. I keep seeing a situation and going "There's *that* random thought..." Powerful stuff.

As short as it is, I think this rates as a "Definitive Thread." It certainly should benefit anyone who thinks seriously about being an entrepreneur.

----------


## duncan drennan

Forget about positive thinking, start positive doing.

A positive action often elicits a positive response and a negative action a negative one.

Say sorry when you know you've messed up - it gives everyone a chance to start moving forward.

----------


## bullfrog

1. Honesty is the building blocks of any successful business. 

I think that one of the most important and often overlooked one is honesty. If you lie and cheat you will only end up with unhappy clients who will tell their friends and make sure many people know of your business practices. This one goes hand in hand with saying sorry. 

Really nice thread too!  :Big Grin:

----------

